# Epipedobates Anthonyi turn white.



## Tw1ster (Jun 13, 2021)

Two of my Epipedobates Anthonyi suddenly turned white. They are still jumping around, whistle and laid eggs this week. The other two frogs are still there regular colour. I didn’t change anything on my setting. The temperature is between the 21C and 26C Humidity around the 75 - 100 Once a week Zoo Meds Reptivite Reptile Vitamins with D3. Hope someone can help me out with this!

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?
Epipedobates Anthonyi, have them for about 1 month.

2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?
The temperatures are day 78F and night 69.8F, I use the Exo-Terra ceramic heater 100w controlled by the Lucky Reptile Thermo Control PRO II.

3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage) and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium? 
The lighting is the Fluval Aquasky LED 2.0 12W

4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)? 
The humidity is during the day 70-80% and at night around the 99%, use a automated misting system and regular tapwater. (The water here is very clean)

5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they).
I have the Exo-Terra 18” x 18” x 24” and cover one part of the top with glass to keep the humidity. I use the Lucky Reptile Terra-Fan 3 times a day to keep the enclosure ventilated for about 20 minutes, its connected to the Thermo Pro II.

6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?
The food I'm providing are fruitflies and give them ones a week Zoo Meds Reptivite Reptile Vitamins with D3.

7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?
Nope

8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?
They are still jumping around, whistle, eating and laid eggs this week. The other two frogs are still regular colour and jumping around, whistle, eating and also laid some eggs this week!

9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ?
Nope, enclosure was running without frogs for 1,5 month before putting the frogs in

10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Thats a pretty stiff wattage of radiant heat you got going. If there is a fail of the thermostat it could be a problem. 

If you dont mind, where is the probe located in the environment? And do you use a temp gun or an in house thermometer. If it is one those where is it?

I am waiting to see if there is someone who keeps these and knows some monotypic obscurity that is seen. Like when they shed or something etc.

Otherwise Paling or ashy changes in a frog are known to indicate things. But what else does he do? Or does not do?

Like I cant help but be curious about the heat delivered in the situation.


----------



## Amphibicast (Jan 15, 2021)

I am completely stumped here. I’ve seen juveniles with light coloration but I’ve never heard of an adult spontaneously changing color. My only suggestion is to monitor them and keep track of what happens. Other than the coloring being odd, the frog in the picture looks healthy.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Right?!


----------



## Tw1ster (Jun 13, 2021)

Kmc said:


> Thats a pretty stiff wattage of radiant heat you got going. If there is a fail of the thermostat it could be a problem.
> 
> If you dont mind, where is the probe located in the environment? And do you use a temp gun or an in house thermometer. If it is one those where is it?
> 
> ...


A petstore adviced this wattage... what wattage do you advice?








The temp/humidity sensor placed in top and the probe is located at the bottom.
The frogs are still very active!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I dont think Ive ever used a ceramic heat emitter with small frogs. I have used other methods when necessary.

They really blast away moisture. I have used them in reptile environments that had alot of water in them, or continually dripping.

I just wonder what would happen if you were able to keep the room warm and turn it off as a control for a few days to see. 

You may have some perfect balance going with your misting system though, so...


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I would get a temperature gun. The spot on the wall where the sensor is even if they do keep functionality, doesnt indicate conditions other than the exact spot on the wall which it is fixed.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Im other words the temp where the probe is, is the master of the manor.


----------



## Tw1ster (Jun 13, 2021)

One of the frogs almost changed back to his original colour!


----------

